# Voom channels ??



## Jambals (Dec 21, 2007)

What channels are the voom channels I've read about in different threads? They seem to be cool & I don't see anything listed in the channel guide called Voom. Are they something you have to order special or are they in a particular program package?


----------



## Spaz007 (Dec 11, 2007)

If you have HD you have the Voom channels.... Voom is cool when you first get HD after a few weeks you will find that Voom only has new shows once in a blue moon.

* Animania HD
* Equator HD
* Family Room HD
* Film Fest HD
* Gallery HD
* GamePlay HD
* HD News
* Kung Fu HD
* Monsters HD
* Rave HD
* Rush HD
* Treasure HD
* UltraHD
* World Cinema HD
* World Sport HD


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Lots of Blue Moons this month!

See ya
Tony


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Spaz007 said:


> If you have HD you have the Voom channels.... Voom is cool when you first get HD after a few weeks you will find that Voom only has new shows once in a blue moon.
> 
> * Animania HD
> * Equator HD
> ...


I've only had Dish HD for a week and am already tired of the VOOM channels.
Who wants to watch a 1956 horror film on Monster in black and white with a grainy picture.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Ummm.... ME!!! The grain was probably from the original film! That's probably the way it looked in 1956 at the local theater!

I would KILL to see a restored version in HD of 5 Million Years to Earth! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Ummm.... ME!!! The grain was probably from the original film! That's probably the way it looked in 1956 at the local theater!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I can confirm this fact from personal experience.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I can confirm this fact from personal experience.


I apologise to the youth in this group. I grew up with black and white TV shows and can't stand to watch them anymore. I forget that some people have only known color.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We've had the 622 for almost two years and are still finding stuff on the voom channels to watch - some new, some just new to us and some great monster movies including the old black and white ones! We love frankenstein, dracula and godzilla!!!!:lol:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

racton1 said:


> I apologise to the youth in this group. I grew up with black and white TV shows and can't stand to watch them anymore. I forget that some people have only known color.


No need to...i love watching older movies, whether from the 50's 60's 70's 80's...i think it's cool to see a movie i grew up on in HD where it looks "brand new". I'm not a big fan of VOOM, but you gotta love the Monster HD...i personally like the Evil Dead and cheesy "Living Dead" marathons. Now Kung fu could be a little better


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

racton1 said:


> I apologise to the youth in this group. I grew up with black and white TV shows and can't stand to watch them anymore. I forget that some people have only known color.


So you wouldn't watch a modern-filmed black&white movie either? Like say Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow, or Sin City, or a little farther back the Elephant Man? There are some more recent black&white shot movies but names escape me at the moment.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

sky captain was in color wasn't it?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Spaz007 said:


> If you have HD you have the Voom channels.... Voom is cool when you first get HD after a few weeks you will find that Voom only has new shows once in a blue moon.
> 
> * Animania HD
> * Equator HD
> ...


To me (only me LOL)

* Animania HD (never watch)
* Equator HD (watched once or twice)
* Family Room HD (never watch)
* Film Fest HD (never watch)
* Gallery HD (never watch)
* GamePlay HD (watch once in awhile)
* HD News (never watch)
* Kung Fu HD (never watch)
* Monsters HD (watch a few times a week)
* Rave HD (watch a few times a week)
* Rush HD (watch once in awhile)
* Treasure HD (watched a few times)
* UltraHD (never watch)
* World Cinema HD (never watch)
* World Sport HD (never watch)

Now I do watch all the the time HDnet. This one HD channel gets at least 75% of my HD viewing but the majority of Voom is a waste because, aside from Monster, they do not show American Movies in HD which is what I prefer. The other 25% is local or Discovery HD.

-JB


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

HDMe said:


> So you wouldn't watch a modern-filmed black&white movie either? Like say Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow, or Sin City, or a little farther back the Elephant Man? There are some more recent black&white shot movies but names escape me at the moment.


Don't forget Schindlers List


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> sky captain was in color wasn't it?


My memory says it was more like Sin City, with black & white and perhaps some color in spots for emphasis. I have to go watch it again now that I have the HD DVD so I'll vote again if I was wrong and correct myself.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cb7214 said:


> Don't forget Schindlers List


I knew I was probably forgetting some. I think there was also a strange western of some kind with Johnny Depp, and I also think Ed Wood was black&white too but might be mistaken in my memory there.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

The Film Fest channel. gets overlooked alot. It has lots of good movies on, some you wouldn't see anywhere else. The Kung Fu channel, needs some help, I think they forget whats the channel is supposed to be about.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> The Film Fest channel. gets overlooked alot. It has lots of good movies on, some you wouldn't see anywhere else. The Kung Fu channel, needs some help, I think they forget whats the channel is supposed to be about.


yeah i think they went "too in depth" with the kung fu classics...where most people may not get into...it be nice to see them put some more "mainstream" kung fu style movies mixed in with the classics.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not a big Kung Fu fan... but think they could repurpose this channel with more action variety, including westerns, without sacrificing their Kung Fu audience. I just don't need 24 hr Kung Fu in the same way 24 hour Monsters or other genres can fill the schedule.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

HDMe said:


> So you wouldn't watch a modern-filmed black&white movie either? Like say Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow, or Sin City, or a little farther back the Elephant Man? There are some more recent black&white shot movies but names escape me at the moment.


I wouldn't say that I wouldn't watch one of the new black and white movies. I can remember Elephant Man but I would hate to tell you the last time I actually went to a movie theater to watch anything. (Can you say Aliens)Ha Ha!

I honestly could not tell you what is playing at the movies right now!

Back to televison. I like almost anything that is in HDTV because I've only had my TV for 2 weeks. When I was watching "Lord of the Rings" it wasn't for the story line but for the amazing details in the picture.
.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

racton1 said:


> When I was watching "Lord of the Rings" it wasn't for the story line but for the amazing details in the picture.
> .


:eek2:


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> sky captain was in color wasn't it?


It was shot using sepia tones.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Personally I think its time for Voom to switch around their Movie channels again. When the first came on Dish they had a different group of channels, and were showing some of the Kung Fu, etc stuff on them instead of 24/7. I remember watching Guys Tv and Majestic Theatre quite a bit.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't have an HD set but I do get the HD channels mainly for Monsters HD. I'm a huge horror fan. And I like the HD channels better than the SD for the 5.1 surround sound. I just wish Monsters would play a wider variety of horror. But it's certainly better than nothin'. Now if only they could get their guide fixed. And Dish needs to add CHILLER!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> I don't have an HD set but I do get the HD channels ...


You get HD programing, but you don't have an HD TV? I can't begin to tell you what you're missing! ... and I'm a bit sorry for you.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Now if only they could get their guide fixed.


The guide for Monsters has been fixed for awhile now.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

HDG said:


> You get HD programing, but you don't have an HD TV? I can't begin to tell you what you're missing! ... and I'm a bit sorry for you.


You are probably right but I'm content for now. Even on a 32" Toshiba, the HD channels vs SD channels are like night and day.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> The guide for Monsters has been fixed for awhile now.


Well, for me it isn't. Every day I try to record off of Monsters, it either starts halfway through the movie and/or the movie is not the one listed. I tried to record Friday the 13th a couple of days ago and instead it was a black and white movie.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I'm not a big Kung Fu fan... but think they could repurpose this channel with more action variety, including westerns, without sacrificing their Kung Fu audience. I just don't need 24 hr Kung Fu in the same way 24 hour Monsters or other genres can fill the schedule.


I think World could use an overhaul and start showing more older foreign flicks like the Tin Drum, Das Boot , etc...and some of the other ones that I discovered in the early days of cable premium channels


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

MLBurks said:


> Every day I try to record off of Monsters, it either starts halfway through the movie and/or the movie is not the one listed. I tried to record Friday the 13th a couple of days ago and instead it was a black and white movie.


The guide on that channel appears to be wrong again. I tried to record _Rosemary's Baby_ yesterday and it recorded the last half of that movie and the 1st half of a Jason movie.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Check out this article: Consumers Worldwide Are Hungry for Hi-Def

Search on Voom for the mention of 150 countries. Maybe this venture is actually making money for E*. I've always wondered about that.

I love Kung Fu HD, but have to agree with the consensus here that it is _not _living up to its potential. The content is not as bad as implied -- kung fu movies 24/7. Can you say chanbara?  jidaigeki? The content is also not what it is hyped to be: the "best" of Asian cinema. Asia is a very big place and there are a lot of sources that should be used to keep the channel fresh. Maybe someday.

Meanwhile, I just got a new 750GB EHD for archiving and have set up a Dish Pass to record every Zatoichi film from Kung Fu HD. After all, there are only 27 of them!


----------

